# Kernel failed

## DArtagnan

HI, first boot on gentoo and i got:

1) ds: no socked drivers loaded

2) ext2-fs: ide(3,1): couldn't munt because of unsupported optional fatures (4)

3) kernel panik: VFS: unable to mount root fs on 03:01

SYSTEM STOPS !!!

Any idea?

my hd is :

/dev/hda1       *       1       4717    37889271        83 Linux

/dev/hda2               4718    4866    1196842         82 Linux Swap

grub steps:

grub > setup (hd0)

grub > quit

and menu.lst like:

default...

timeout....

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub........bla bla

# gentoo entry

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage.vga root=/dev/hda1

Any one can help me with it?

Thanks

----------

## DArtagnan

Anyone? I'm stuck in here...

----------

## fuxored

 *pacman wrote:*   

> HI, first boot on gentoo and i got:
> 
> 1) ds: no socked drivers loaded
> 
> 2) ext2-fs: ide(3,1): couldn't munt because of unsupported optional fatures (4)
> ...

 

Did you forget to include ext2 support in the kernel?

----------

## DArtagnan

Hmmm, i've selected ext3...is there ext2 too? can you redirect me?

----------

## lx

 *pacman wrote:*   

> Hmmm, i've selected ext3...is there ext2 too? can you redirect me?

 

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

Select Filesystems-> Second Extended fs support.

Cya lX.

----------

## DArtagnan

already selected  :Sad: 

----------

## lx

 *pacman wrote:*   

> already selected 

 

The ds: no ..... is a message from pcmcia, so I don't think this has got anything to do with it.

/usr/src/linux/fs/ext2/super.c :

 *Quote:*   

> 	/*
> 
> 	 * Check feature flags regardless of the revision level, since we
> 
> 	 * previously didn't change the revision level when setting the flags,
> ...

 

This would indicate a unsupported feature in the superblock of hda1. What ever that means. Is your /etc/fstab file correct? and are you sure that /dev/hda1 is ext2/3.

btw. you can check the features with tune2fs -l /dev/hda1

Cya lX.

----------

## DArtagnan

fstab checing:

/dev/hda1     /        ext3        noatime        0 0

/dev/hda2     none   swap       sw               0 0

/dev......cdrom...bla bla

/proc ........bla bla

FSTAB IS OK

after running tune2fs -l /dev/hda1 i got some list about hda1 like volumename and other stuff...

every thing is ext3

( i runned command mount and i got the mounted parts. )

what can be?

----------

## lx

Can't of anything, but just to check is you ide controller supported in the kernel or something similar?, maybe you should do a fsck.ext3 on the disk. Well I am out of option for the moment,

Hope you can fix it, lX.

----------

## DArtagnan

Thanks man, i recompiled again but this time inside of it <*> and not as module...and it works.

Thanks for your time.

----------

